# Raws testing



## cobraforce (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm sorry I may have missed it but have any raws sources been tested on here


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes.
There are a few raw tests in the AAS Testing section.


----------



## whoremoan1 (Jun 7, 2020)

AnaSCI said:


> Yes.
> There are a few raw tests in the AAS Testing section.




do you have to have a certain amount of posts to view?


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 9, 2020)

You can contact buck1973 for access to the Official Testing section.


----------

